# Achat MacBook Air aux USA ?



## benetesu (12 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
je suis interessé par le MacBook Air, ayant l'opportunité de partir aux USA je me demande s'il est interessant de profiter de l'occasion: bref calcul: 
prix en FR 1700  
prix au USA 1800 $ (environ 1240 ) soit une "économie" de 460. 
Pensez vous que cela en vaut la peine ou alors mieux vaut il l'acheter en France?
ps: le qwerty ne me dérange pas...​


----------



## jesfr (12 Février 2008)

Si ca ne te dérange pas d'avoir le clavier et le système en anglais 

A la douane par contre pense a ne pas l'avoir dans sa boite, sinon il y a des chance pour qu'il te le taxe.


----------



## desertea (12 Février 2008)

jesfr a dit:


> Si ca ne te dérange pas d'avoir le clavier et le système en anglais
> 
> A la douane par contre pense a ne pas l'avoir dans sa boite, sinon il y a des chance pour qu'il te le taxe.



Mac OSX est en plusieurs langues d'origine. Donc il n'y aura pas de problème pour avoir le système en Français.
Cependant, il reste le clavier, et l'adaptateur secteur.  rien de bien méchant.


----------



## Tlab (12 Février 2008)

Pour la douane, si tu es un peu parano, je te conseille d'installer des logiciels atypiques, de mettre en fond d'écran une photo personnelle et de stocker quelques documents persos, du style musique, une dizaine de photos (de préférence pas celles du voyage), en bref de donner l'impression que le portable a été utilisé avant ton départ. Un bon truc : remplis modérément le bureau de raccourcis.

Mais il y a un problème : étant donné que le MacBook Air est très récent, si les douaniers voient que celui-ci a un clavier Qwerty ils peuvent facilement démasquer le "coup". D'un autre coté ils ont d'autres choses bien plus inquiétantes en tête, et certains ne savent sans doute pas qu'il existe.


----------



## Niko_BR (13 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Mais il y a un problème : étant donné que le MacBook Air est très récent, si les douaniers voient que celui-ci a un clavier Qwerty ils peuvent facilement démasquer le "coup".



Exactement, vous imaginez une seule seconde le nombre de pimpim que la douane prend par vacances scolaire ("ah bah nous ont ou à rien dis sur les lois francaises à l'apple store de la 5éme avenue monsieur l'agent").  
Si jamais ils fouillent le sac, debale tout de suite et tu ne payera que la TVA. Si tu essaye de les embaler la tu paye la TVA plus l'amende pour non declaration ("mais comment ils connaisent les MBA :casse:" pour info un douanier sais reconnetre un Vaio TZ ou un MBA d'un Acer miteux acheter à la surcouf). 


Si ca passe , ca passe 
Si ca chope , tu debale, tu aura quand meme economisé 15%


----------



## laurent1 (13 Février 2008)

attention aussi que via le serial number la douane connait le pays de provenance de la machine.


----------



## zepatente (13 Février 2008)

les prix sont hors taxes sur le store US non ?


----------



## patricks (13 Février 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> les prix sont hors taxes sur le store US non ?


c'est juste les prix sont bien hors taxes sur le store US et la taxe est payable selon l'état (en moyenne 7 à 8 % si je me souviens bien)


----------



## thegreatfab (13 Février 2008)

Bon, pour avoir un MBA moins cher tout en ayant un clavier francais, j'ai la solution.

Il vous faut trouver un ami qui fait ses etudes en UK. Ici, bcp d'etablissement ont des reduction avec Apple. Comme en France, certes. Cependant, avec le taux de change actuel (1.34), faire ses achat Apple en UK reviens moins cher.

Combien coute le MBA ici ? 1382.41 euros (soit 1031.65 livre). Presque 19% de reduc.
En plus, il faont le clavier francais (ce qui est etonnant de la part d'anglais)


Perso, il sera miens dans qq. semaines. Il faut bien avoir un avantage a travailler en UK.

Si il y a des questions....

PS : ce genre de reduc est valable pour toute la gamme Apple


----------



## pim (13 Février 2008)

C'est une bonne idée ça d'aller le chercher en UK, d'autant que Europe oblige, aucun problème de douane pour le coup   Penses-tu donc qu'à l'AppleStore de Londres, on puisse trouver le précieux avec un clavier français ? Depuis que j'ai envie de me faire une virer à Londres, voilà le genre d'arguments qui pourraient me décider ! 

Sinon pour la douane, pour avoir un frère qui a ramené du caviar de contrebande d'ex URSS, je peux vous dire qu'un bon moyen d'écourter la fouille des sacs est d'avoir quelques pots de confiture ou de miel cassés dans son sac. Une fois que le douanier s'est massacré une main dans le mélange sucre + verre, il abandonne pour la suite (c'était pas exprès mais ça lui a évité  de se faire pincer  )


----------



## francois67000 (14 Février 2008)

patricks a dit:


> c'est juste les prix sont bien hors taxes sur le store US et la taxe est payable selon l'état (en moyenne 7 à 8 % si je me souviens bien)



Et oui et tous les jours je vois des personnes qui font des erreurs. C'est bien HT donc le prix revient quasi pareil, surtout si le colis est stoppé à la douane. 

Par contre il est préférable d'aller à Londres, ça sera mieux.


----------



## steinway59 (14 Février 2008)

thegreatfab a dit:


> Bon, pour avoir un MBA moins cher tout en ayant un clavier francais, j'ai la solution.
> 
> Il vous faut trouver un ami qui fait ses etudes en UK. Ici, bcp d'etablissement ont des reduction avec Apple. Comme en France, certes. Cependant, avec le taux de change actuel (1.34), faire ses achat Apple en UK reviens moins cher.
> 
> ...



tu es certain de ta conversion? le widget mac me donne 1500 euros en gros pr le premier modele de MBA avec prix educ et 1620 prix normal


----------



## NightWalker (14 Février 2008)

steinway59 a dit:


> tu es certain de ta conversion? le widget mac me donne 1500 euros en gros pr le premier modele de MBA avec prix educ et 1620 prix normal



Je viens de regarder sur le widget, 1 = 1.46$ donc 1800$ ça fait bien dans les 1.233 


----------



## steinway59 (15 Février 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je viens de regarder sur le widget, 1 = 1.46$ donc 1800$ ça fait bien dans les 1.233 



oui mais moi je parlais des prix sur Londres donc en livres sterling  et sr le store educ à Londres j'ai pas retrouvé le prix indiqué par thegreatfab


----------



## francois67000 (15 Février 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je viens de regarder sur le widget, 1 = 1.46$ donc 1800$ ça fait bien dans les 1.233 



Ce prix ne comprend pas la taxe attention et ni les éventuels frais de douanes. 

Faudra également se procurer une prise française (facile mais bon)


----------



## NightWalker (15 Février 2008)

steinway59 a dit:


> oui mais moi je parlais des prix sur Londres donc en livres sterling  et sr le store educ à Londres j'ai pas retrouvé le prix indiqué par thegreatfab



mazette... je n'avais pas les yeux derrière les trous :rateau:



francois67000 a dit:


> Ce prix ne comprend pas la taxe attention et ni les éventuels frais de douanes.
> 
> Faudra également se procurer une prise française (facile mais bon)



Tout à fait...


----------



## Niko_BR (16 Février 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> C'est bien HT donc le prix revient quasi pareil, surtout si le colis est stoppé à la douane.




Sauf qu'aux USA, tu ne paye pas les Taxes lorsque tu commande online d'un store qui est fiscalement basé dans autre etat que le tiens (beaucoup de store dans l'illinois ou la taxe à 5% pas 8%). 

De plus en temps que français, avec passeport (sans visa de résidence) dans n'importe quel applestore aux USA ou Japon (reste au cas par cas hors EU evidament) tu peut faire sauter la taxe local.

Autrement dit, c'est 40 % de gain via US/Eur - 20% de TVA - la prise (la c'est dure je sais).


Bienvenue dans le monde de réel ou les avions vol en moyenne à mach 0,84 (sauf c'est satané Airbus, c'est lent...)


----------



## francois67000 (17 Février 2008)

Niko_BR a dit:


> Sauf qu'aux USA, tu ne paye pas les Taxes lorsque tu commande online d'un store qui est fiscalement basé dans autre etat que le tiens (beaucoup de store dans l'illinois ou la taxe à 5% pas 8%).
> 
> De plus en temps que français, avec passeport (sans visa de résidence) dans n'importe quel applestore aux USA ou Japon (reste au cas par cas hors EU evidament) tu peut faire sauter la taxe local.
> 
> ...



Euh j'ai payé la taxe dans un Apple store au Canada. Tu peux pas de faire sauter la taxe locale comme ça. Tu peux faire une demande à l'aéroport, et la demande met plusieurs mois et les conditions sont assez importantes (minium de séjour, importance des achats....)


----------



## sebd1 (27 Février 2008)

BOnjour j'ai bien lu vos questions . Mais j'en ai une à laquel je n'arrive pas à trouvé réponse . je voudrait savoir si j'achette à l'apple store de londre es que je pourrait acheter un mac book sans payer les taxe ( me les faire remourser à la douane ) et es qu'il est possible de l'avoir en Azerty ?

Merci de vos reponse


----------



## pacis (28 Février 2008)

certain magasin Apple Store US peuvent mettre le clavier en Français .


----------



## Staby (28 Février 2008)

pacis a dit:


> certain magasin Apple Store US peuvent mettre le clavier en Français .



Euh pour ca j'ai appelé les stores de San Francisco et NY.. Ils l'ont dit que c'est impossible...


----------



## francois67000 (28 Février 2008)

Staby a dit:


> Euh pour ca j'ai appelé les stores de San Francisco et NY.. Ils l'ont dit que c'est impossible...



Seul le site apple store en ligne peut le faire sinon c'est pas possible je crois


----------



## TheSwitcher (28 Février 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Seul le site apple store en ligne peut le faire sinon c'est pas possible je crois



à moins que j'ai de la choucroute devant les yeux (c'est possible ), le store online US ne propose que l'anglais et l'espagnol.
En revanche si tu appelles le 1-800-MY-APPLE, là ils peuvent te le configurer avec le clavier que tu veux.

hth
p.


----------



## francois67000 (2 Mars 2008)

TheSwitcher a dit:


> à moins que j'ai de la choucroute devant les yeux (c'est possible ), le store online US ne propose que l'anglais et l'espagnol.
> En revanche si tu appelles le 1-800-MY-APPLE, là ils peuvent te le configurer avec le clavier que tu veux.
> 
> hth
> p.



Ah daccord, autant pour moi


----------



## thegreatfab (4 Mars 2008)

steinway59 a dit:


> tu es certain de ta conversion? le widget mac me donne 1500 euros en gros pr le premier modele de MBA avec prix educ et 1620 prix normal



Oui. En fait quand on se connecte depuis une université, on a un magasin dédié (comme en France pour certaines écoles). C'est pour cela que je précisais qu'il fallait connaître un étudiant ou un chercheur (comme moi) qui travaille en Angleterre.

Prix Education Université : 1031,65 £


----------



## ancienfandepc (23 Avril 2008)

... Faut arreter de se raconter des histoires, les enfants... La douane, elle voit passer des passagers dont la moitie a un ipod ou un portable et si ils devaient verifier chaque provenance de machine, ils leur faudrait 100 fois plus de personnel... Simplement, evitez de ramener la boite (tres belle, snif !)... Soyez discret... profil bas ! ;-)

Bref, faut arreter de raconter des zaneries. J'ai ramene de Nouillorc mon 3eme mac. Un beau Macbook Air a disque dur. Paye 1940 dollars avec les taxes. Debite 1200 zeuros sur mon compte francais. Merci le dollar faiblard...  Donc, cela donne au total: 1200 EUR au lieu de des 1790 EUR de la boutique francaise. 

Avantage: Prix... Garantie worldwide. OSX en français.

Inconvenients: Necessite d'acheter l'embout de prise francaise. Clavier Qwerty (possibilité de prendre l'option AZERTY moyennant paiement)

Conclusion: Evidemment, achetez le la bas... Et a la douane, pas la peine de stresser, votre portable, ils n'en ont rien a carrer.


----------



## sakosh (27 Avril 2008)

Désolé d'insister mais vous confirmez que l'on ne peut faire sauter la taxe local aux US?
Je sais que le prix en dollars est déjà intéressant mais s'il y a moyen de gratter un peu plus légalement 
Autre petite question, est-ce que l'adaptateur secteur fonctionnera en changeant juste le cordon qui va au transfo? ou il me faudra racheter un bloc alim FR?


----------



## TheSwitcher (27 Avril 2008)

sakosh a dit:


> Autre petite question, est-ce que l'adaptateur secteur fonctionnera en changeant juste le cordon qui va au transfo? ou il me faudra racheter un bloc alim FR?



Tu n'auras qu'à changer le cordon, l'alimentation fonctionne en 110/240V.

p.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (28 Avril 2008)

sakosh a dit:


> Désolé d'insister mais vous confirmez que l'on ne peut faire sauter la taxe local aux US?
> Je sais que le prix en dollars est déjà intéressant mais s'il y a moyen de gratter un peu plus légalement
> Autre petite question, est-ce que l'adaptateur secteur fonctionnera en changeant juste le cordon qui va au transfo? ou il me faudra racheter un bloc alim FR?


Théoriquement oui, en payant déjà la TVA française, donc en le déclarant déjà à la douane... donc si c'est pour gratter et être en illégallité, ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## sodx (8 Octobre 2013)

Je me posais la question d'un achat US, après avoir lu ici j'étais pas encore décidée mais j'ai trouvé cet article assez complet même si un peu vieux : Consomac : Acheter un Mac moins cher aux États-Unis

Et du coup cela m'a dissuadée... Je vais acheter en France, mon nouveau MB air et mon iphone 5S... Certes ça parait plus cher mais au final je n'aurai aucun problème de compatibilité et garantie, et pas de surprise douanière. Sans compter que pour la future revente ce sera plus simple de proposer un produit d'origine FR que d'expliquer que mon MB ou mon iPhone viennent des US...


----------



## Srad57 (8 Octobre 2013)

Beau déterrage !!!!


----------



## sodx (8 Octobre 2013)

et oui "déterrage" car je recherche sur les forum AVANT de poser une question, alors parfois je trouve une réponse...


----------



## alwin006 (8 Octobre 2013)

ancienfandepc a dit:


> ... Faut arreter de se raconter des histoires, les enfants... La douane, elle voit passer des passagers dont la moitie a un ipod ou un portable et si ils devaient verifier chaque provenance de machine, ils leur faudrait 100 fois plus de personnel... Simplement, evitez de ramener la boite (tres belle, snif !)... Soyez discret... profil bas ! ;-)
> 
> Bref, faut arreter de raconter des zaneries. J'ai ramene de Nouillorc mon 3eme mac. Un beau Macbook Air a disque dur. Paye 1940 dollars avec les taxes. Debite 1200 zeuros sur mon compte francais. Merci le dollar faiblard...  Donc, cela donne au total: 1200 EUR au lieu de des 1790 EUR de la boutique francaise.
> 
> ...



+1 J'ai vraiment l'impression que les mecs qui essayent de dissuader les autres d'acheter aux USA avec comme argument "la douane" sont plus jaloux qu'autre chose de pas avoir une machine à ce prix la.
J'étais avec un ami à miami, il est retourné avec un mac et un ipad mini encore dans sa boite  et pour ma part j'avais une nexus 7 2013 encore dans sa boite  . 
C'est ainsi dire comment c'est facile même en prenant le risque de garder la boite


----------

